# What breed is this?



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought this goat this past summer, and I was under the impression he was an Alpine. Be it ignorance or blinded by excitement I am not too sure what he really is now. He is great on a leash and very athletic, a little bit skittish. He is coming 1 this spring and measures 31 inches girth and 26 inches height. Do you goat saavy people have any ideas on what his breed or cross there of might be? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Yours looks to have alpine in him too me.
And maybe a bit of Nubian. I am thinking that
from the way he is holding his ears and his bit
of a roman nose.
But I am just guessing
This is Julio this last summer.
1/2 Togg - 1/2 Alpine and mother is registered Saanen.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the coloring and pattern i would say alpine, do i see wattles? so togg, and those ears are wider and longer and kinda floppy. my guess from the pic would be alpine with a little togg and nubian in the history. but i don't know how prevalent wattles are in alpines and maybe that one got a big ear gene...

so there is my guess.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

All my Alpines have wattles, so I would say Alpine with some Nubian.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful! Maybe 3/4 Alpine, 1/4 Nubian? That would be my guess. What a flashy guy!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

He is definitely not full Alpine. The droopy ears mean there is some Nubian in the breeding. If the ears were larger I'd guess 50/50 but since they appear to be smaller I'm going to agree with Nanno 25% Nubian and 75% Alpine.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of your replies. So it seems popular opinion is alpine with nubian, but probably more alpine percentage. That is good to hear. Those floppy ears concerned me somewhat about nubian laziness. But he is a champ out on the trail, so If he gets big enough he should be a great packer. And yes, those are wattles you see in the picture.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My goat is half nubian with the half-floppy ears to show for it, and he's not lazy at all. A bit stubborn perhaps, and definitely kind of spooky, but not remotely lazy.


----------

